# حساب كمية التبريد لغرفة ( Btu)



## ضياء بصرة (10 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام عليكم
كيف احسب كمية تبريد لغرفة قياسها (4*4*3) متر وفيها شبائك قياس (1.5*1) متر فيها سقف ثانوي نوع جبسن بورد
شاكرين تعاونكم معنا


----------



## محمووووود (11 أكتوبر 2007)

حيث أن الغرفه التي مساحتها من 10 ألي 12 متر مربع وأرتفاعها من 2.8 إلي 3 متر تحتاج
حوالي 1 طن تبريد 12 أاف ( BTU) 
وحيث أن هذه مساحه الغرفه = 4*4 =16 متر 
وعليه فإن هذه الغرفه تحتاج تقريبا 18 ألف ( BUT )... أي حوالي 1.5 طن تبريد تقريبا
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## عبود_فتحي (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ ضياء اذا كنت تريد كيفيه الحساب الدقيق فعليك مراعاه ما يلي:
1 نوع الجدار المعرض من حيث سماكه و مقاومته الحراريه و هناك جدوال خاصه لكل طبقات المستخدمه في البناء و اذا كنت من سكان العراق فممانعه الحراريه لاغلب المباتي حوالي (U = 1.6 -1.8 BTU/M2.C)
2 الجهه المعرض و اتجاهها حيث تختلف كميه الطاقه الساقطه على اي جدار حسب موقعه من الشمس و الريح .
3 الموقع
4 مساحه الزجاج و ابواب في جدران و معامل توصيله الحراري.
5 نوع اشغال و المواد و الاثاث الموجود داخل الغرفه

واذا كنت تريد قيمه تقريبه فالاخ محمود اعطاك الجواب الشافي و هو 1,5 طن تقريبا لدول حوض البحر المتوسط و 2 طن لدول الخليج العربي.
والله المستعان:56: _
__ 
_


----------



## حيدر علي خورشيد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل القيمة 1.5طن لغرفة مساحتها 16 متر مربع قيمة كبيرة نسبيا 
حسب حساباتي المعتمدة على اعتبار ان لكل متر مربع 400 btu تكون القدرة الكلية تقريبا 0.75 ومن بعض خبرات المهندسين الاستشاريين فان القدرة تعتمد على طبيعه الغرفة 
مثلا 
غرفة منزل 400 btu/m2 
مصنع 600 btu/m2 
مطعم 1000 -1300 btu/m2 
مسجد 1000 btu/m2 
وللتاكيد على هذه القيم ارجو مراجعة المثال في اللينك التالي http://www.arca53.dsl.pipex.com/
لغرفة منزل وفي الاول والاخير هي قيمة تقريبية مثل ما تفضلو به الاخوة قبلي


----------



## ضياء بصرة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*برنامج*

السلام عليكم
اود ان اشكركم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على اجابة وعلى اهتمامكم بالموضوع 
هل يوجد برنامج حاسوب يتكفل هذا الامور من حسابات وغيرها 
مع التقدير


----------



## الشافعى العواد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

القول الفصل ان كل 12-16 متر مربع لهم واحد طن فى حاله اشخاص كثيره&18متر مربع لو قليله


----------



## osama_ali (31 أكتوبر 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لابد من معرفة نوع الشباك اهو خشب او زجاج ومعرفة سمك الحوائط وموقع الحجره من الشمس واى الجوانب عرضه للشمس وهل الحوائط عازله ام هى الطوب العادى؟


----------



## البطنان (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم 
بما انك من اهالي البصرة الحبيبة فالمركز القومي للأستشارات الهندسية اعطى فيها رقما تقريبيا يستخدم في العراق لحساب الحمل الحراري بصورة سريعة وهو ان كل 30 متر مكعب تحتاج الى 12000btu اي انك تحتاج الى 18000btu تقريبا


----------



## A.MEGUD (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مازن45 (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حساباتي توافقت مع م/ حيدر علي خورشيد
أنا حسبتها بالبلدي كده
الطريقة البلدي
:
بتضرب الطول x العرض x الإرتفاع
وبتضرب في أعلي قيمه قيمه متعارف عليها بين الصنايعيه والفنيين وهي 250
هيديلك القيمه بالـ btu ألا وهي 9000 btu/hr
ويتم تحويلها إلي الطن فيكون 0.75 طن تبريدي تقريبا
ولو كنتم عاوزين تحسوبوها بالهاب هيطلعها قيمه قريبه من كده 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مازن45 (18 أبريل 2009)

أو بطريقة أخري تكون أعلي قيمه لها
1 طن
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو مشعل العظيلة (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذا في البصرة لكن أريد كيفية حسابها في الرياض 
وشكرا


----------



## امين السعيد (5 مارس 2010)

Q = cfm *1.08* dt
from ashrea dt 21 f
from ashrea 
cfm =w*a*h*n
n= 14
ارجوا تطبيق هذة المعادلات تظهر بطريقة النتيجة المطلوبة


----------



## ايمن الناقة (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
كفيتم ووفيتم . للعلم لكل بلد طريقة حساب تعتمد على درجة الحرارة الخارجية


----------



## انور الخالدي (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
4*4*3*300= 14.400 phu وعليه تحتاج الى 1.5 طن تقريبا... وهذه قيم تقديرية لان ارتفاع السقف وعدد النوافذ زحجم الاثاث تؤثر على القدرة المطلوبة ..


----------



## انور الخالدي (10 يونيو 2013)

الاخ الكريم ابو مشعل بالمناطق الحارة مثل دول الخليج تحسب كالاتى:
الطول * العرض * الارتفاع * اعلى قيمة متعارف عليها وهى 300( فى الدول التى درجة حرارتها عالية ) والنتيجة تكون ب الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية حيث ان 1طن= 12000 btu


----------



## محمداحمدالسبتي (6 يوليو 2013)

هذه الحسابات جدا مهمة حيث يجب معرفة سمك الجدران ومعاملات العزل لها وقدار التعرض للشمس ودرجة حرارة الخارج ومقدار التبادل للهواء او التسرب نتيجة لفتح الابواب عدد الشاغلين لهذه الغرفة انواع الاجهزة الموجودة في الغرفة الباعثة للحرارة وحسابات الارضية والسقف والزجاج كلها تدخل في الحساب لمعرفة كمية الحرارة الكلية بعدها يتم تحديد مقدار مكيف الهواء اللازم لهذه الغرفة .


----------



## عباس اوروك (7 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين اخوان على الافادة .. دمتم للمنتدى


----------



## عمراياد (16 أكتوبر 2014)

يشمل الحمل الحرارى الكلى لغرف النبريد على ما يلى:1- الحمل الحرارى الناتج عن التسرب خلال الجدران والسقف والارضية.2- الحمل الحرارى الناتج عن التسرب اثنا فتح الابواب.3- الحمل الحرارى الناتج عن المنتجات داخل غرفة التبريد.4- الحمل الحرارى المتنوع ويشمل الأضاءة والمحركات والعمال والرافعات اثناء دخول وخروج المنتجات المحفوظة والحرارة الناتحة عن اذابة الفروست.ويضاف الى البنود السابقة10% كعامل أمان للتصميم. 1-الحرارة المتسربة خلال الجدران والسقف والارضية: أ‌-الجدران : الطولx الارتفاع x2 x فرق درجة الحرارة بين الغرفة والخارجx معامل انتقال الحرارة.العرضx الارتغاع x2 x فرق درجة الحرارة بين الغرفة والخارجx معامل انتقال الحرارة. ب- السقف:الطول فى ا لعرض x فرق درجات الحرارة بين الغرفة والخارج x معامل انتقال الحرارة ج- الأرضية:الطول x العرض x فرق درجات الحرارة بين الغرفة والخارج فى معامل انتقال الحرارة وبجمع أ و ب و ج يكون الحرارة المتسربة خلال الجدران والسقف والأرضية. 2 – الحرارة المتسربة الناتجة عن فتح الابواب:حجم الغرفة (الطول x العرض x الارتفاع) x عدد مرات تغيير الهواء x معامل الاستخدام x معامل تبريد القدم المكعب 3-الحمل الحرارى الناتج عن المنتجات داخل غرفة التبريد :وزن المنتج بالرطل x الحرارة النوعية للمنتج x فرق درجات الحرارة بين الدخول والخروج للمنتجالحرارة الكامنة= وزن المنتج x الحرارة الكامنة للتجمد حرارة التنفس= ,,, ,, x حرارة التنفس لكل رطل 4-الحرارة المتنوعة: أ – حرارة الأضاءة= مجمع الأضاءة بالوات x عدد ساعات التشغيل x14ر3 ب- حرارة المحركات= قدرة المحرك بالحصان x عدد ساعات التشغيل x الحرارة لكل حصانج- حرارة العمال = عدد العمال x عدد ساعات العمل x الحرارة لكل عامل يجمع1 و2 و3 و4 وبضاف10% كعامل امان وبذلك نحصل على الحمل الحرارى ل24 ساعةيقسم الناتج على عدد ساعات تشغيل الضاغط المطلوبة (عادة تكون16 ساعة للتبريد و18 للتجميد)ويكون الناتج قدرة الضاغط بوحدات حرارية بريطانية / ساعة (BTU\\ H )


----------



## كندي يونس (8 نوفمبر 2014)

طريقة حساب حمل غرفة تبريد بالتفصيل
http://clubclimfroid.blogspot.com/2014/01/comment-faire-le-bilan-dune-chamber.html


----------



## kartouch (13 نوفمبر 2014)

كندي يونس قال:


> طريقة حساب حمل غرفة تبريد بالتفصيل
> http://clubclimfroid.blogspot.com/2014/01/comment-faire-le-bilan-dune-chamber.html


خارج عن الموضوع
لا يقصد )chambre froid (positive ou negative 
هو يقصد calcul rapid bilan thermique d'une chambre residentiel 3*4*4 
-----------
3*4*4 حسب راي 12000 btu كافية


----------



## canister (15 نوفمبر 2014)

في متغيرات كتير جدا بتدخل في حساب الحمل الحراري, علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر
1- مساحة الغرفة
2- ارتفاع الغرفة
3- الحوائط المعرضة للشمس واتجاه كل حائط
4- هل سقف الغرفة معرض للشمس مباشرة ام ان هناك دور اخر يعلوه
5- النشاط المستخدم للغرفة وعدد الأفراد بها
6- عدد الأجهزة الكهربائية بها والحمل الكهربي لها وحمل كشافات الاضاءة لها

دي من أهم المتغيرات اللي بتدخل في حساب الحمل الحراري للغرفة, وهذا علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر, فيفضل عمل ذلك باستخدام احدي البرامج المتعارف عليها واشهرها (HAP)

ولكن لو طريقة سريعة كدة ممكن تاخد لكل (12:15) متر مربع تاخدله واحد طن تبريد
والواحد طن تبريد بيساوي من (300:400cfm), ودي طريقة سريعة كدة متعارف عليها


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## حازم عبد الله هاشم (22 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخواني هل توجد جداول او قوانين للتهوية الميكانيكية للأماكن المغلقة والمزدحمة 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مساعد2005 (29 يناير 2015)

شكرا لكم معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيكم


----------

